# günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?



## kati48268 (28. Mai 2010)

Hi.

Ich bin ein Fan von der Kremkus-Futtermischung "mein Futter", vertrieben durch Sensas. Das riecht einfach richtig geil und ich fange damit auch gut. 
Allerdings ist der Apothekenpreis von 4€und für einen 900gr.-Beutel im Versandhandel so was von daneben #d, die spinnen, die Röm.. äh Sensasianer!
Ich möchte doch einfach nur Fische fangen, keine Hypothek aufs Haus aufnehmen.

Kennt jemand eine günstige Bezugsquelle? 
Von mir aus auch Sackware.


----------



## Barsch-Guru (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

Nimmst du an Wettkämpfen teil?


----------



## kati48268 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

Nee, finde nur, dass es ein wirklich gutes Grundfutter ist, für Karpfen, Brassen, Schleie... 
Wenn man so'n 25kg Sack gut verschließt oder in eine geeignete Tonne umpackt, bleibt das auch mind. ein Jahr ok. Ist halt einfach nur unverschämt schweineteuer, für 4,80T€uronen nicht mal 1kg, geht gar nicht! :v


----------



## Patzi87 (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

ich fühle mit, mein futter kostet auch das kilo 4,55 euronen
schwarzer sachse super futter#6 allerding halt apothekenpreise|gr:


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

@ Kati

Schreib doch den Laden mal an, evtl. haben die mehr davon(für 3,50 recht günstig):

http://cgi.ebay.de/Sensas-1kg-W.R.-...vr_id=&cguid=de92b0221280a0aad4465126ff7b0b92


#h#h#h


----------



## Barsch-Guru (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

In 3...2...1... kriegst du es für 3,50 €, allerdings 14,90 € für´n Versand, lohnt sich also erst bei richtigen Mengen.

Nee, ich seh das nicht mehr ein, ich bestell mir meine 25 kg Säcke für 20 - 25 € und fertig. So gravierend besser sind die Markensorten nicht, das es sich lohnt dafür das vier- oder fünfache zu bezahlen. Erst recht nicht wenn man nicht an Wettkämpfen teilnimmt.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich will keinen bekehren, lediglich Optionen aufzeigen. Man kann ja so ein Günstigfutter auch selber noch ein wenig tunen, da ist man dann trotzdem noch weitaus günstiger als mit diesen Wucherprodukten.

Grüße Alex


----------



## Tricast (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

Wenn Du nicht in der Reihe sitzt und nur für dich angelst gibt es viele gute und günstige Futtermischungen. Wichtig ist nur dass das Futter zu Deinem Gewässer passt, wie Tiefe und Fließgeschwindigkeit; und was Du damit transportieren möchtest. Wenn z.B. viel Maden in das Futter sollen, dann muß das Futter halt mehr kleben als normal.
Schaue mal bei Bleichsteiner, NB Angelbedarf rein, oder bei Ofenloch. G. Paulus hat auch günstige Sackware. Viele Angelgerätehändler bieten auch Hausmischungen an.

Gruß Heinz


----------



## Hümpfi (28. Mai 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

Hab diese Jahr bei NB Angelsport mal 2 Säcke von den Hausmischungen mitgenommen, Carp-Feeder und Schoko Brassen. Ein Sack ist schon Leer und der 2te halb Leer, ich finde das Futter echt Geil und Fische es im Gemisch mit VDE Sorten auch bei Hegefischen.

mfg


----------



## thefinish (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

futter allgemein ist viel zu teuer geworden 
von 2,99 euro bis was weiß ich dann versand 6,90-15,00 euro
wer kauf den sowas #q
nur weil sensas,zammataro,jvc,der hersteller ist 
ich selber besorge mir 25kg-30kg sackware 
und pepe es mit etwas auf je nach bedarf 
und im stich gelassen hats mich auch noch nicht


----------



## thefinish (31. Mai 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*



Hümpfi schrieb:


> Hab diese Jahr bei NB Angelsport mal 2 Säcke von den Hausmischungen mitgenommen, Carp-Feeder und Schoko Brassen. Ein Sack ist schon Leer und der 2te halb Leer, ich finde das Futter echt Geil und Fische es im Gemisch mit VDE Sorten auch bei Hegefischen.
> 
> mfg



wieviel kg ist den drin 
und kostet es denn


----------



## Hümpfi (1. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

Ich hole mein Futter immer bei der Futtermesse von besagtem Angelshop und somit ist das Futter im Sonderangebot. Ich hab für die Hausmarken 22€ für nen 20 Kilo Sack bezahlt, und das Futter ist wirklich gut. Ein 20 Kilo Sack Van de eyden kostet dort 28€. Wenn keine Messe ist, kostet das Futter auch nur 5€ mehr also die Preise sind echt in Ordnung.

mfg


----------



## Dunraven (2. Juni 2010)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

Wobei NB leider nur bestimmte Sorten in 20 Kg Säcken hat. Das sind recht wenige, die meisten anderen gibt es nur in 20x1 Kg und dann für um die 40 Euro das Paket.


----------



## eiderking52 (24. September 2011)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Hi.
> 
> Ich bin ein Fan von der Kremkus-Futtermischung "mein Futter", vertrieben durch Sensas. Das riecht einfach richtig geil und ich fange damit auch gut.
> Allerdings ist der Apothekenpreis von 4€und für einen 900gr.-Beutel im Versandhandel so was von daneben #d, die spinnen, die Röm.. äh Sensasianer!
> ...


Versuch es doch einmal mit einem anderen guten Futter, wie z.B. CM Futter. Das bekommst du auch in 20 kg Säcken fur 42 €.Es ist wirklich gut. lG eiderking


----------



## Dunraven (24. September 2011)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

Ist halt eine Gewässerfrage.
Mein Kumpel hat sich letztes Jahr auf der Stippermesse CM Futter geholt und hat Anfang des Jahres die letzten Reste beim Angeln for fun verklappt. Der war überhaupt nicht davon angetan und meinte ihn hat es überhaupt nicht überzeugt. Dieses Jahr ist er wieder bei VdE Turbo für 20 Euro die 15 Kg vom Moritz Futterfest gelandet. 

Also dran denken, nicht jedes Futter funktioniert in jedem Gewässer.


----------



## kati48268 (25. September 2011)

*AW: günstige Quelle für "Mein Futter" v. Sensas?*

Hallo Eiderking, danke für den Tipp |wavey: 
Mir ging es bei dieser schon älteren Frage speziell um das Sensas 'Mein Futter'. Leider kriegt man das wohl nicht zu einem akzeptablen Preis.

Es ist zwar eine olfaktorische Explosion und wird als 3fach streckbares Konzentrat verscherbelt, aber für so viel Kohle kann Sensas sich da hin stecken, wo die Sonne nicht hin scheint. #d


----------

